# Wired Router Price



## speedyguy (Nov 13, 2008)

i need a router to connect 5 pcs...or atleast 4 for my broadband connection (wit ehternet cable)

i dun wanna spend much on router so wich is the cheapest option to do so?

n how much wud a wired router approximately cost.....

Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 22, 2008)

guys plz suggest...i need to multiply my broadband conn in 4 systems atleast...

Enjoy~!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

Netgear and the D-link are the stable & good router at good price level


BUT if there is LINKSYS available means close ur eyes go for LINKSYS , cause linksys outperforms the D-link & the netgear !


----------



## satyamy (Nov 22, 2008)

D-Link ADSL Router Cost Rs. 1650/- in Lamington Road, Mumbai

but if you need to do networking like connecting 5-6 pcs in 1 network and using same internet connection for all than use any 100Mbps, 8 Port Cheap Ethernet Switch will cost you Approx 700-750

some ebay help
Switch
*shop.ebay.in/items/_W0QQ_sopZ2?_nk...sb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=router&_osacat=0

Router
*shop.ebay.in/items/_W0QQ_sopZ2?_nk...id=m270.l1313&_odkw=ethernet+switch&_osacat=0


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 23, 2008)

so wich wud b better...i mean will router benefit with speed on splitting the connection...wats d diffrnce?

ps: its not necesary tat all systems will b on at same time...v r using at home.

Enjoy~!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 23, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> so wich wud b better...i mean will router benefit with speed on splitting the connection...wats d diffrnce?




My Personal Experience with Switch
Product : Switch
Brand : *Made in China / Local Product (No Company Name on Box) 
Warranty : *1 year Warranty
*Cost *: Rs. 750 (Approx 18months Old)
*Configuration/Speed :* 10/100Mbps, 8 Port
*Cable Cost : Rs. 15/meter*

*Experience *: 
I connected 5 PC, (LAN Card Speed is 100mbps) with MTNL Triband, 4 of them running Windows XP One is Running Windows Vista

*Internet Sharing :*
Internet Speed was Absolutely fine no problem at all because Switch was 10/100mbps  and net speed dosent gives more than 1MBps 

*File Transfer :*
100MB file take approx 6-8 sec means you can assure that file transfer speed will be 10mbps
In that same PC if you transfer a 100mb file from one drive to other its transfer speed is 17-18mbps, so I think 10mbps in LAN is fine
*Summary : *The Switch is running fine without any Problem from more than 18months

You can get a Local 100mbps Switch for Rs. 500 without warranty
My Suggestion for you is to go for a 100mbps Switch which has 1year Warranty (will cost approx 700rs.) 

If you are Speed Hungry you can go for 1GB(1000mbps) switch but for running you must have the same compatible speed LAN Card and Cables


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 28, 2008)

lol...more importantly....need to have dat fast conn also...i jus hv 256kbps conn wud b upgrading to 512kbps soon

Enjoy~!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 29, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> lol...more importantly....need to have dat fast conn also...i jus hv 256kbps conn wud b upgrading to 512kbps soon
> 
> Enjoy~!


gor for 512kpbs or 2mbps 
theirs no issue


----------

